# Best Brand Fish Food?



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello!
I was really wondering if someone could tell me a good brand of fish food. I've been feeding flakes to my 2 community tanks. I feed TetraFin Goldfish Flakes, and I have Wardley Tropical Fish Flake Food as a backup. I used to feed them TetraColor Tropical Flakes. Are these brands ok or am I feeding them crap?:lol:
Any advice/opinions?
Thanks!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

are you feeding betta or other tropical fish? I prefer the NLS brand food (New life spectrum)


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

I feed my Bettas "Omega one Betta Buffet Flakes" The main ingredients are fresh seafood. All of my Bettas love it and so do some of my tetras!


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

No bettas in my community tanks 
The fish are:

20g
Black Skirt Tetra
Harlequin Rasboras
Nerite Snail
Platies
(And one GloLight Danio (she was a rescue ) )

10g
White Cloud Mountain Minnows
Ghost Shrimp
Amano shrimp
MTS

My betta eats Omega One pellets


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Ah I see! ^^ I used to use TetraColor Tropical Flakes on my old community tank.... I wasn't ever exactly an expert on community foods :/ But I also know that there is a omega one freshwater food too.... I'm going to step out of the way and let a expert come in! Good Luck


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

New Life Spectrum makes a variety of food for various fish. Judging by the quality of their Betta food, I assume that their other food is of equally high quality. 

NLS and O1 are most often recommended because they have lots of fish protein and lower amounts of filler. Aqueon is acceptable. Tetra, Hikari and others are not as good. 

NorthFin and Kordon from Canada are very good. Seachem sells a good-quality pellet. 

Pellets are considered better than flakes. But flakes are alright if you don't get carried away.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

+1 on New Life Spectrum. All of my feeshies love this stuff.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

That's because they Italian and they loves they garlic.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yea I feed my bettas/comunity NLS small fish formula


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I feed mine betta buffet by omega one


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

NLS Thera A or small fish formula will be better for your fish than betta buffet. As far as Hikari, they have a couple of really good ones, the rest not so much. I wish NorthFin would expand out of Canada, they could do really well in the states.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree that NLS is a little better than O1. But O1 floats better. My Betta haven't learned that Cory trick and I got tired of sucking up the leftovers.

Which Hikari do you recommend, Tolak?


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Discus Bio Gold has been a hot item with the discus crowd for quite a while. Not sure on the pellet size, but the ingredients are top notch.


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks guys so much! When I'm out of fish food this time I'll probably pick up some NLS, but I may get Omega One since my pet store doesn't usually carry NLS.
What about Frozen/ Freeze dried foods? What brands do you recommend? And is frozen better than freeze dried like with bettas?


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Ocean Nutrition is another nice food for high protein/low fat at 60% protein/5% ash in the flakes. The pellets are I believe 50%/ 9%. Ocean Nutrition Formula One frozen food makes my fish go nuts. I also like San Francisco Bay Freshwater Frenzy and Beefheart. 
You can also feed flightless fruit flies and pinhead crickets. I also occasionally chop up some of my gecko's waxworms and calciworms and toss them in as a treat. However if you don't have say a gecko or other insectivorous lizard i'd not recommend buying the waxworms and calciworms since waxworms are very fatty and the calciworms would die before the fish could eat them all.


----------

